# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Përmbytje të medha në Shkodër e mbarë Shqipërinë

## juanito02

Ne kete sit qe gelon nga hazerxhevapet e paskrupullt te Salise te cilet dhe per nje fende te Rames mbushin dhjetra threade nuk gjeti njeri te pasqyroje perseritjen e drames te permbytjes se nen Shkodres nga prurjet e medha te drinit, permbytje e cila eshte me e keqja se dy te parat.
Fashistja Jozi kerkon ta kaloje klasen duke thene se lumejte jane terbuar, por eshte terbuar vete Jozi ne marrine e saj rrugace te hajduterise dhe te mos carjes koke per gjithe ata fatkeqe te perbytur mizorisht per here te trete.
Kurse kryeministri me stilin e vet barbar kerkon ta hedhe klasen me flamuret kombetare qe nuk vuri Edi Rama ne Tirane per festen e pavaresise.
Dhe prap me stili tipik te kokepalareve po ngre shtabe leshi emergjence, po ben thirrje per evakuim, qe sa te ike uji ti lere serish ata fatkeqe te vetem ne fatkeqsine e tyre per here te trete.
Maskarai kryeminister e di mire qe ndihma reale per ata fatkeqe eshte sistemimi i ujrave po buxheti i tij i bere copash nga kafshimet e bandes qe e rrethon nuk con dot asnje lek per argjinatura, per thellime, per sistemime, per celje kanalesh, per sisteme pompimi, per hidrovore etj etj.

----------


## juanito02

Qenka kujtuar Mero Bazja te pakten per Shkodren.

Humor i zi me Shkodrën
Nga Mero Baze

Kur Shkodra pushoi së prodhuari barsoleta për regjimin, ndodhi që regjimi po prodhon barsoleta për Shkodrën. Nëse i hedh një sy arkivës elektronike të qeverisë shqiptare, nga përmbytjet e këtij fillim-viti deri në përmbytjet e këtij fund-viti në Shkodër, e kupton qartë se komedia ka kaluar nga qytetarët për qeverinë, tek qeveria për qytetarët. Një vit më parë kur Shkodra u gjend nën ujë si sot, Berisha filloi të prodhojë argumente kozmike për situatën. Së pari shpiku një “hënë blu” që paskësh dalë një natë përmbi Lezhë dhe kishte ngritur detin në këmbë kundër tokave tona. Pastaj kur pa se hëna nuk e ndihmonte dot, arriti në përfundimin se kjo ishte një fatkeqësi që ndodhte një herë në njëqind vjet. Por, për të dalë nga situata, i duhej një premtim, dhe e bëri. Brenda vitit, tha, në Shkodër do të bëhen investimet më të mëdha publike, diga, argjinatura, do të thellohet Buna, do ngrihet bregu i Liqenit, do sistemohet shtrati i Drinit dhe Shkodra do kthehet në një nga vendet më të bukura turistike. Si gjithmonë, siç e ka ai, më e mira në botë.

Ende pa u mbyllur viti, (jo 100 vjet), Shkodra u përmbyt për herë të pestë. Tallja e Berishës me atë qytet, ngjan sot si një humor i zi, që ka zëvendësuar humorin e shkodranëve për qeveritarët qesharakë të gjithë kohërave. Nëse vitin e kaluar debati ishte mbi fajin, ose jo, të Dritan Priftit për keqmenaxhimin e kaskadës së Drinit, sivjet faji është i qartë dhe pa asnjë të panjohur. Gjithçka vjen nga fakti se qeveria gënjeu dhe nuk bëri asgjë për të shmangur këtë katastrofë. Dhe si për ta bërë më qesharake këtë situatë, dëgjoni arsyetimin gjeografik të Jozefina Topallit, e cila zbuloi pas shkollës së natës që ka bërë, që faji qenka i Liqenit të Shkodrës pasi aty u zbrazkan gjithë lumenjtë e Ballkanit jugperëndimor.

Tani ka pak shanse të ketë zgjidhje radikale. Qyteti dhe Nënshkdora do të jetojnë emergjencën e prodhuar nga papërgjegjësia e qeverisë. Ata tashmë kanë nevojë për bukë, ujë, strehë, ngrohje dhe siguri për pronat e tyre, të cilat me siguri që do t’u mungojnë. Por problemi është si do të jetojë më tej kjo zonë?

Deri më sot qeveria ka shpallur disa prioritete siç është tuneli i Elbasanit apo Unaza e Tiranës, të cilat do të zgjidhin probleme të rëndësishme të transportit urban në Shqipëri të mesme. Deri më sot kemi harxhuar me qindra- milionë euro për projekte politike dhe shpesh për nevoja korruptive të Familjes në pushtet. Por Shkodra sot është një komunitet i rrezikuar për t’u zhdukur nëse nuk ndërhyhet shpejt dhe me vizion të qartë. Shkodra është sot një zonë, ku njeriu për të qenë i qetë duhet të ketë dy shtëpi, një për verë, ku të jetojë në tokat e përmbytura, dhe një për në dimër, ku të jetojë atje ku nuk e kap uji. Ajo po i ngjan dita- ditës Kukësit të Vjetër, që zbulohet kur nuk bien shira. Për këtë arsye ajo ka nevojë për një projekt serioz, thelbësor dhe strategjik që të zgjidhë perspektivën e mbijetesës së saj. Gënjeshtrat e Sali Berishës një vit më parë i ka përmbytur përsëri uji. Paret që kanë zhvatur njerëzit e Familjes me punët që prokuron direkt ai dhe njerëzit e Familjes së tij, janë nën ujë. Asnjë investim i qeverisë nuk duket brenda vitit, ndërkohë që prioritet e qeverisë nuk kanë të bëjnë fare me Shkodrën dhe në të ardhmen. Dhe sikur të mos mjaftonin këto, Shkodra duhet të durojë dhe mbledhjet e qeverisë në qytetin e përmbytur si për t’u dukur që qeveria është pranë saj.

Zoti Berisha bën mirë që mbledhjet t’i bëjë në Tiranë, mundësisht të mbyllura që të mos i verifikohen gënjeshtrat një vit më vonë, dhe së paku të ketë kurajë të marrë ndonjë vendim konkret për Shkodrën. Është qesharake dhe cinike që në ditën kur Shkodra mbytet, kryeministri e ka mendjen tek sulmet ndaj rivalit të tij, të cilin e kërcënon pse nuk e ka zbukuruar Tiranën, siç bën ai për koncertet e tij festive. Në një vend ku qytetarët mbyten dhe qeveritarët krihen, e ke të vështirë të shikosh shpresë për të ardhmen tënde. Mbledhja e djeshme e qeverisë në Tiranë dhe shpallja e Edi Ramës si problemi i saj kryesor është humori më i zi që mund të bësh me një qytet të përmbytur dhe një zonë të tërë të lënë në mëshirë të Zotit, që duket se i ka mallkuar ata njerëz. Shkodra ka filluar të përmbytet nga Liqeni, por mund të vazhdojë të përmbytet dhe nga Buna e Drini. Ka vetëm një mënyrë që kjo fatkeqësi të ndalet dhe të mos ndikojë më mbufatin e atij qyteti, dhe kjo është që të hartohet me qetësi dhe profesionalizëm një plan për digat, hidrovoret dhe kanalet bonifikuese të kësaj zone, e cila rrezikon të zhduket nga harta jonë nëse qeveria do të vazhdoj të bëjë humor të zi me ta, siç po bën tani.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kot per kot;Mbase nuk eshte gjithmon faji i qeverise,kur ti nderton kudo e prish çfare do....

----------


## drague

kur nuk eshte permbytur Shkodra???

----------


## shoku_tanku

Si shpjegohet qe sa here qe eshte Berisha ne pushtet,zoti na hedh mbi krye gjithe fatkeqsite natyrore te mundshme,biles edhe ato qe ndodhin nje here ne 100 vjet,i perserit 5 here brenda 6 muajsh?Me siguri duhet te jete xheloz i thekur per aftesite krijuese dhe punen e palodhur te kryeministrit tone...
Lus qe zoti te lere xhelozine menjane dhe t'i vije keq per ata njerez qe kane dite te tera nen uje..

----------


## BEHARI

> Si shpjegohet qe sa here qe eshte Berisha ne pushtet,zoti na hedh mbi krye gjithe fatkeqsite natyrore te mundshme,biles edhe ato qe ndodhin nje here ne 100 vjet,i perserit 5 here brenda 6 muajsh?Me siguri duhet te jete xheloz i thekur per aftesite krijuese dhe punen e palodhur te kryeministrit tone...
> Lus qe zoti te lere xhelozine menjane dhe t'i vije keq per ata njerez qe kane dite te tera nen uje..


nuk thua ti qe pamvarsisht fatkeqsive natyrore te atyre banorve te permbytur,perseri ata e shikojne nga afer doren e shtetit te tyre,shtet ky i cili po mundohet te beje te pamunderen qe te eleminoje maksimalisht demet e mundshme nga permytja!!
Jo Sali Berisha,por as nje kryeminister,president apo mbret nuk mundet dot te rezistojne ndaj fuqive klimo-atmosferike!!
kemi par neper bote permbytje,zjarre,termete,tsuname etj etj dhe nuk ka mundur njeri te i perballoje!ah mundesia egzizton qe te behet perpjekje maksimale per minimizimin e demeve raste te tilla,dhe besoj Se qeveria Berisha ka bere te pamunduren per te ndihmuar qytetaret!!
te pakten secili nga neve shikojme se gjitha strukturat e shtetit jan ne kembe pran banorve,duke bere  evakuimin e njerzve dhe bagetive,njehkosisht sigurimin e objekteve te strehimit dhe baz ushqimore!!

----------


## drenicaku

> Ne kete sit qe gelon nga hazerxhevapet e paskrupullt te Salise te cilet dhe per nje fende te Rames mbushin dhjetra threade nuk gjeti njeri te pasqyroje perseritjen e drames te permbytjes se nen Shkodres nga prurjet e medha te drinit, permbytje e cila eshte me e keqja se dy te parat.
> Fashistja Jozi kerkon ta kaloje klasen duke thene se lumejte jane terbuar, por eshte terbuar vete Jozi ne marrine e saj rrugace te hajduterise dhe te mos carjes koke per gjithe ata fatkeqe te perbytur mizorisht per here te trete.
> Kurse kryeministri me stilin e vet barbar kerkon ta hedhe klasen me flamuret kombetare qe nuk vuri Edi Rama ne Tirane per festen e pavaresise.
> Dhe prap me stili tipik te kokepalareve po ngre shtabe leshi emergjence, po ben thirrje per evakuim, qe sa te ike uji ti lere serish ata fatkeqe te vetem ne fatkeqsine e tyre per here te trete.
> Maskarai kryeminister e di mire qe ndihma reale per ata fatkeqe eshte sistemimi i ujrave po buxheti i tij i bere copash nga kafshimet e bandes qe e rrethon nuk con dot asnje lek per argjinatura, per thellime, per sistemime, per celje kanalesh, per sisteme pompimi, per hidrovore etj etj.


A edhe sala qe nuk ka lidh nje kontrat me zotin qe te mos bie shi ne rajonin e shkodres ,krejt fajet qendroin mbi salihun.
Ti ishe nana e leprit,po qka ka pune ketu berisha o i gjor,pse nuk po fol per permbytjen ne tiran qe nje reshje e vogel me ra behte vershime,dhe merit e kesaj eshte edvin kristaqi.

----------


## mesuesi_1

po per hidrocentralin maqedonas ndertuar ne kufi me Shqiperine qe ka hapur digat pa pushim  perse nuk flitet ????!!!!! ..............

ata jane barbaret e vertete ne gjithe kete histori te gjate permbytjesh ......

----------


## mesuesi_1

Përmbytjet, Hoxha: Zgjidhni urgjent problematikën e Ohrit 

TIRANE- Inxhinieri, i cili projektoi pjesën më të madhe të hidrocentraleve, që sot përbëjnë “majën e diamantit” të energjetikës shqiptare, Fahrudin Hoxha thotë se siguria e digave, e portave, e gjithë përbërësve e sistemit aktual hidroenergjetik në kaskadën e Drinit është e plotë.

Në një intervistë të botuar sot në “Gazeta Shqiptare” Hoxha thotë se ndërtimi i liqeneve të HEC-eve mbi Drin ushtron një rol pozitiv në një situatë aktuale, pasi zbut prurjet, që do të ishin shumë më katastrofike për zonën fushore në perëndim të vendit.

Ai mendon se në një kohë që moti po karakterizohet nga një lagështi e madhe dhe reshje të papara, KESH po e realizon më së miri menaxhimin e një situate të jashtëzakonshme për të cilën korporata nuk ka se ç’të bëjë më tej.

*“KESH-i nuk mund të bëjë mrekullira, sistemi i ujëmbledhësve arrin të reduktojë aq sa mundet, por nuk mund të shmangë krejtësisht prurjet shumë të mëdha të këtij sezoni.”- ka thënë Hoxha gjatë intervistës.* 
Por inxhinicieri i hidrocentraleve nuk kursen kritikat për politikën shqiptare dhe Ekzekutivin, të cilat nuk tregohen në lartësinë e duhur për sa i përket zgjidhjes së problemeve aktuale e perspektive të këtij sektori jetik. 
Sipas tij kontrolli ndaj përmbytjeve do të ishte maksimal në rast se do të ishte përfunduar edhe hidrocentrali i kuotës më të lartë, sipas projektit të kaskadës së Drinit, ai i Skavicës. 

Hoxha i bën thirrje qeverisë "të merren urgjentisht me problematikën e liqenit të Ohrit". Sipas tij, Ohri përbën një rezervë të jashtëzakonshme ujore, që duhet të kontrollohet bashkërisht me Maqedoninë, duke gjetur gjuhën e përbashkët, në interes dypalësh. "Mendoj se është neglizhenca e Shqipërisë ajo që ka lejuar që ky liqen të derdhë në mënyrë të pakontrolluar nga ne një sasi të madhe uji në Drinin e Zi, që sjell gjysmën e prurjeve në Drin."- ka deklaruar Hoxha në intervistën e GSH.
(s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## goldian

o behari ku po ndihet dora e shtetit vlla
po pys sinqerisht se mund te kesh info ma shume se une
po une di qe jane thjesht qytetaret qe po ndihmojne me aq mundesi sa kan
te pershendes

----------


## the admiral

> Jo Sali Berisha,por as nje kryeminister,president apo mbret nuk mundet dot te rezistojne ndaj fuqive klimo-atmosferike!!
> kemi par neper bote permbytje,zjarre,termete,tsuname etj etj dhe nuk ka mundur njeri te i perballoje!ah mundesia egzizton qe te behet perpjekje maksimale per minimizimin e demeve raste te tilla,dhe besoj Se qeveria Berisha ka bere te pamunduren per te ndihmuar qytetaret!!


po nuk behet fjale vetem per fatkeqesi natyrore ketu......

uji qe po permbyte shtepite e atyre njerezve, vie nga hapja e portave te hidrocentralit...

kur sheh qytete te permbytura ne europe, a thua edhe atje permbyten sepse jane apur portat e hidrocentralit???  :xx:

----------


## Brari

natyra ben te veten e njeriu perpiqet te shmange cfar  e ka ne dore..

shkodra permbytet tash mijra vjet..

mirpo popujt ne shekuj edhe pse nuk  kan pasur mjetet e sotme kan bere dicka..
psh beratasit nuk kan bere shpi buz lumi por ne kodrat..
po ashtu durrsaket skan bere shpi buz detit por neper kodra.. 
elbasanasit e kan bere qytetin larg lumit shkumbin..
e keshtu me radhe  cdo qender banimi ne shekuj i ka dale para se keqes..

edhe shkodra e vjeter duhet te ket qen e ndertuar diku larg bregut te liqenit ose bunes.. 

zullumi babezija i futi pis miletin te plackise toka sepse u rrit pjaca per toke..

katundaria e madhe zbarkoj psh ne ultesiren qe durrsi i thote.. porto romane..
vendasit nuk ndertonin aty sepse e dinin se kish qen aty nji nish-kimike.. qe prodhonte primitivisht gjat kohes se enverit.. helme te forta..
u sulen pa pyetur qeveri e drejtesi e njerzillek.. katundaret nga m.uti semes e i zune ato toka..
e pastaj degjonim ne media..

o qeveriiii pse na ke len ne mes te lindanit..
lindani nji helm teper i forte..

e po nuk di qe ndonji qeverri ti thote.. shkoni ndertooni mbi gropat me lindan..

dhe ne shkoder eshte ki problem..
babezia plackite-ria.. bejne cudira..

eja qeverri ne cdemto..

jo mole..

eja qeveri na shpeto nga balta ne shkozet apo ne bathore se skemi uje..
vet hyre aty o hajdut..



..

ka ndonji shkodran ketu e te na thote se ku jan rras maxhupet ne shkoder?

..

----------


## BEHARI

> po nuk behet fjale vetem per fatkeqesi natyrore ketu......
> 
> uji qe po permbyte shtepite e atyre njerezve, vie nga hapja e portave te hidrocentralit...
> 
> kur sheh qytete te permbytura ne europe, a thua edhe atje permbyten sepse jane apur portat e hidrocentralit???


edhe hidrocentralet mbushen si pasoje e reshjeve natyrore apo jo,,??nuk besoj se mundet berisha te i mbushe!!

----------


## Station

> edhe hidrocentralet mbushen si pasoje e reshjeve natyrore apo jo,,??nuk besoj se mundet berisha te i mbushe!!


Po i mbajte beharit mbyllur o BEHAR, këto rreshjet e dimrit nuk i mbajnë dot më. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

pse nuk zgjedhm babaramn t'na vij i ftofti i europs se na u merzit ene sala vetm me shi  :sarkastik:   ka gallat me robt , menojn se ene kohen e kontrollo politika  :Mos:

----------


## BEHARI

> Po i mbajte beharit mbyllur o BEHAR, këto rreshjet e dimrit nuk i mbajnë dot më.


mbase edhe ajo qe ti thua ka te bej ore Station,!
megjithate po te zbrazen portat gjate beharit,perseri berisha do binte ne pik te hallit me gjith shqiprin pastaj,sepse nuk do kishim energji apo jo!!
per kete e di dhe ti mjaft mire se shqipria njat burim kryesor rryme ka!njate lajm e njate thajm nuk kemi tjera artelnativa!!

----------


## Brari

qeverite duhet tu a qajne hallin atyre qe e kan pyetur qeverrine..

psh.. hasani e ka pyetur bashkine apo ministrine..
o bashki o qeverri a ben te ndertoj ketu nje shpi?

po..  i ka thene bashki qeverria..

athere kur mbytet shpija e hasanit..pergjigjet qeverria kurse prokuroria rras ne burg qeveritarin qe dha leje pa e studiuar mire punen e qe nga ky studim i pa studiuar mire  shteti hodhi miljona te cdemtoje hasanin e permbytur..

ky eshte shteti ligjor..

halimi nuk e pyeti as bashkine as qeverine kur filloj te ndertoj shtepine..

u mbyt nje dite shpija e halimit..
o lele bertet  halimi pran  mikrofon kameres se top chanallit.. shikoni si me ka len shteti.. 

shteti shikon top chanallin e dergon petrit  avdallin .. si drejtor anti-permbytje..
 e mo halim i thot perfaqsuesi shtetit..
ma trego pak ate deftesen qe tregon se ty te tha shteti bej ketu shtepi..

nuku kam per perendi asnje deftes o zotni.. se e bera me kok time..

e po mire o halim.. eja merr kte k tim si nje fare shperblim-cdemtim.. se un shteti kam detyrime te ai mileti qe gjithmon me ka respektuar ligje shkresa ka kenduar taksa rreglla ka zbatuar..

kjo duhet bere..

berisha tani paguan anarkine.. qe vet e ka perkrahur ose qe e ka bere nje sy qorr..

mirpo pagesa qe ben berisha nuk  del nga xhepi berishes por i poplllit.. e del nga ai populli qe gjithmon ka respektu ligjet..

prandaj prokurorite duhet te tunden ne kto menxyra qe ndodhin..

me dhimbset uji i liqeneve te hidrocentraleve qe iken kot..
me dhimbsen ushtar e polic qe lodhen se evakuari hajdutet..

e aspak..plackitesit me nga 7 pal troje te plackitura me nga dhjetra hektar sejcila dhe me ga 4 pal vila e 14 mercedesa.. per koke..

..



..

----------


## Duaje Siveten

ne Shkoder perdorin nji fjale "llom" per ata qe jane "llum", si ky llomi siper qe fajeson popullin e shkrete e te viktimosur sa e sa here ne Shkoder ...

nuk pijne uje me genjeshtrat, o llumra ...

----------


## *Babygirl*

Qenka fatkeqesi natyrore? Po pse kjo fatkeqsi nuk ndodhte me pare por pikersiht tash 2 vitet e fundit? E mbani mend kur ishin socialistet ne pushtet dhe dhe 1 her ne 3 vite e mbulonte uji nenShkodren nga 10-15 centimentra dhe dilte Sala (si debil qe ka qen dhe eshte tani) dhe bertiste gjithe diten, gjoja ndeshkimi qe i bente Nano shkodraneve qe e votoshin Partin Demokratike. Po sot ca ndeshkimit po u ben shkodraneve ti Sali qe te kan votuar gjithe jeten, dhe me ndihmen e tyre ke ardh ne pushtet?
Sot shkodra eshte1- 2 metra nen uje. Cfar ka be qeveria qe ne janar deri tani? Sa ka lek per ti harxhuar nga 8 milion per nje koncert festiv pse nuk u ka ndihmuar? Sa Xhozi harxhon me miliona per ta be parlamentin e ri dhe mbas dy vitesh pa prishin prap, pse nuk merr masa per ta parandaluar permbytjen?
Po sa Sala tha keto gjera ndodhin 1 her ne 100 vite? Ta shofim tani se ca do shpifin ky?

----------


## Duaje Siveten

veda jam pri Shkodre ...

nuk eshte faji as edhe i maxhypave, o llom ...

babezia plackite-ria e qeverise kleptokrate ... zullumi babezija sali llomin e gjith llomnat familiare te plackisi toka sepse u rrit pjaca per toke..

llomna ...

----------

